# what helped me



## torrig (Oct 13, 2004)

I had gotten to the point were my anxiety was messing my life up, I was afraid to go to work, out to eat, or even shopping b/c my anxiety would make me soooo sick at my stomach. I finally got fed up and visited my doctor. He put me on zoloft. The zoloft has really helped me alot and I also learned that getting up about 15 minutes earlier in the morning helps soooo much it is remarkable. The zoloft and getting up earlier in the morning has been such a life saver to me...I never thought 15 minutes could make such a difference in my day. Maybe this can help someone out there who went through what I have. Good luck! If anyone has any questions just ask!Thanks,hateibs


----------

